# Guppies and betta



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I heard that guppies and a betta will not be good tankmates? I have put one betta in a 55 gallon tank with guppies several months ago. They seem to be getting along well enough. Or am I just lucky? I do not want to get rid of Stevie or any other of my fish. I know they are probably not ideal tank mates but I have a roommate and I do not have a lot of space for another tank. Landlady has been real nice for me to keep the fifty five gallon tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You can't generalize betta behavior. In many cases young bettas will chase and bite small flowy fins like guppies. However, I've had the opposite where the guppies (males) bullied the betta. 

Usually older bettas or females are more community friendly. They may initially flare and chase, but soon lose interest once they realize the guppies pose no threat.

Btw, I often kept guppies (used to - don't keep them atm) with bettas.


----------



## Laura28 (Oct 5, 2017)

I havn't had any issues with mine, I only got my male and female guppies today and they are in my tank with my male betta. No issues he doesn't even bother with them at all.

It is all to do with your betta some can be fine others can not get together.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

Okay one betta with guppies are okay if it is okay with the betta. But a betta with goldfish is a crazy idea, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Goldfish prefer colder water. I've heard that the only thing you can put with a goldfish is another goldfish.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes those species aren't campatible - bettas are tropical while goldies aren't. In my area, where temps are always warm, it is possible. But I'm still reluctant to keep them together simply because of size difference. . . . Specially the slower long finned - easily stressed


----------

